# PHP 7.2 -- mysqli installed, ext ref uncommented, but still not available



## MMacD (Mar 14, 2018)

Is there something special I'm not doing?  The routine `mysqli_connect` isn't being found.  But `pkg list` says databases/php72-mysqli is installed, and I have the extension reference uncommented in php.ini, which `phpinfo` tells me is being read up.  Other than doing a `make install` from ports, I'm not sure what's left.


----------



## MMacD (Mar 14, 2018)

It's a skew, but I don't know how it happened.


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 14, 2018)

You don't usually need to uncomment anything in php.ini for extensions to be loaded on FreeBSD. Each extension creates a file in /usr/local/etc/php which has the extension entry in it. (At least that's the way it has worked with 5.x in recent years)


----------



## MMacD (Mar 14, 2018)

Well, it turns out that although I built apache24 with no special flavoring, and it's loading the no-threads prefork module, it's nevertheless looking for the php modules in the thread-safe subtree /usr/local/lib/php/20170718-zts.  But there is no such subtree since I didn't check the "force zend thread-safe" box.  The lib modules are in 20170718, no "-zts". 

It's quite annoying, since there doesn't seem to be a way to tell apache24 that it wants the _non_-threads-safe subtree.


----------

